# Error in the Gallery



## summerdays (18 Jul 2010)

I was looking in the Gallery and clicked on a photo and got the following error message:







It was on one of potsy's photos - whereas I can look at other people's images ok.


----------



## Shaun (18 Jul 2010)

Potsy has posted 3 gallery images and I can view them both as Admin and as a regular member without any problems.

Could you try again - just to ensure the error reoccurs - and then let me know which image it is?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## potsy (18 Jul 2010)

Hi Shaun/Summers,this will be because i put 'friends only' in the options.Was trying to put an image into a PM and could only do it by putting them into the gallery 1st, There used to be an album in your profile which is not there now.
Is there another way to do it?


----------



## summerdays (18 Jul 2010)

Opps sorry ... I just look in the gallery and take a peek at new photos... you are obviously more advanced than myself I didn't even know there was a friends only option.


----------



## Muddyfox (18 Jul 2010)

I get a message telling me there was a problem trying to uplaod photos and to contact Admin ? i've managed to upload a few but its stopped working now ?

Simon


----------



## Shaun (19 Jul 2010)

Simon, can you post the specific error message - they usually have a code number in front of them - this helps the developers identify what's going wrong ... 

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Muddyfox (20 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> Simon, can you post the specific error message - they usually have a code number in front of them - this helps the developers identify what's going wrong ...
> 
> Thanks,
> Shaun



Shaun ... i dont know how to post the proper image like Miss Summer has ? but this is the message i get in the pink strip 

*"[#107145] The image upload failed, please contact a system administrator"

Thanks 

Simon
*


----------



## Shaun (20 Jul 2010)

Simon,

I suspect you've tried to link to an image hosted on the web somewhere - that will produce this error.

The gallery is intended for files to be uploaded from your PC, so you need to upload rather than link.

Can you confirm if this is the case?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## bauldbairn (21 Jul 2010)

potsy said:


> There used to be an album in your profile which is not there now.
> Is there another way to do it?




+1, I was mucking around last night(this morning) putting some photos in what I thought was my profile album - only to find I'd posted them in another gallery. One set of photos are only in the gallery not my profile.  I must admit I'm not the best with this computer mullarkey - I'll get the hang of it eventually.  


Also Shaun if you read this - why are some members posted photos on threads unviewable to me?????


----------



## Shaun (21 Jul 2010)

Can you give me some examples please?


----------



## bauldbairn (21 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> Can you give me some examples please?



Not many examples, it is only on the odd post but here's an example - it's post #15 by Spinney on Aunty Arch's Concorde thread!	Here;

http://www.cyclechat...5963#entry13259

Also mcshrooms picture post #1 on his recent - "Speed v's Stunts" thread is unviewable(to me)?

It's not a priority Shaun - I know you have other more important issues than this one just now.  

Also one other minor question(while I'm here) - will we get the links to similar threads back, that used to be at the bottom of each page? I quite liked that feature.

Cheers. 

Well done so far - it's getting easyier to negotiate as I get use to the layout.


----------



## Shaun (21 Jul 2010)

I'll have a look at that later on.

There may be a plugin for "similar topics", I'll have a look around.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## bauldbairn (21 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> I'll have a look at that later on.
> 
> There may be a plugin for "similar topics", I'll have a look around.
> 
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Muddyfox (21 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> Simon,
> 
> I suspect you've tried to link to an image hosted on the web somewhere - that will produce this error.
> 
> ...



Hi Shaun ... i was uploading from my computer and not linking to images from the web ? 

Simon


----------



## Shaun (22 Jul 2010)

Muddyfox said:


> Hi Shaun ... i was uploading from my computer and not linking to images from the web ?
> 
> Simon



Okay,

Could you please try again, and at the bottom part of the editing page there should be an upload usage line that indicated how much disk space you've used and what your usergroup allowance is.

Can you tell me what it says there please?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (22 Jul 2010)

bauldbairn said:


> Not many examples, it is only on the odd post but here's an example - it's post #15 by Spinney on Aunty Arch's Concorde thread!	Here;
> 
> http://www.cyclechat...5963#entry13259
> 
> Also mcshrooms picture post #1 on his recent - "Speed v's Stunts" thread is unviewable(to me)?



Those are links to YouTube video files (the new software allows for some media embedding) not images, so perhaps YouTube is block from where you're accessing CC?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Muddyfox (22 Jul 2010)

Hi Shaun .. this is the only bit i can see that says how much disc space i've used 


*Stats*

<LI class=row1>*Total Images: *7 <LI class=row2>*Total Comments: *0
*Disk space Used: *1.86MB
_Simon_


----------



## bauldbairn (22 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> Those are links to YouTube video files (the new software allows for some media embedding) not images, so perhaps YouTube is block from where you're accessing CC?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



      - only ever access it from my home PC and I can get YouTube links no probs???? 

Like I said it's not really a massive problem Shaun, I just couldn't see anything in their posts - only a large blank square with a "insert image" icon in the top left corner. 

I try to work it out myself - I'm sure they'll all be devastated that I can't add my valuable comments to their posts!!!


----------



## Shaun (22 Jul 2010)

Could you both please do me a favour and delete your cookies to see if that "fixes" the issues you are seeing.

Scroll down to the bottom of the page and click the *Delete My Cookies* link and log back in again.

Any joy?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Muddyfox (23 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> Could you both please do me a favour and delete your cookies to see if that "fixes" the issues you are seeing.
> 
> Scroll down to the bottom of the page and click the *Delete My Cookies* link and log back in again.
> 
> ...



Hi Shaun ... cookies deleted but i still cant upload anymore pictures ? i just get this message still

[#107145] The image upload failed, please contact a system administrator 

Dont worry it is'nt a major issue and im sure you have more important task's, but thank you for trying 

Simon


----------



## Shaun (23 Jul 2010)

Simon, can you please email me the picture to webmaster [at] cyclechat [dot] net so I can try uploading it myself.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Muddyfox (24 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> Simon, can you please email me the picture to webmaster [at] cyclechat [dot] net so I can try uploading it myself.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shaun



Hi Shaun ... i have mailed the picture to you but please dont waste to much time on it as i know you are busy with more important stuff

Thank You ... Simon


----------



## Shaun (24 Jul 2010)

No worries Simon, I've sent a reply as it was simply a case of the file being slightly over the 2MB allowed limit.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Muddyfox (25 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> No worries Simon, I've sent a reply as it was simply a case of the file being slightly over the 2MB allowed limit.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



Thank You Shaun ... i'l resize the photo  

Simon


----------



## bauldbairn (26 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> Could you both please do me a favour and delete your cookies to see if that "fixes" the issues you are seeing.
> 
> Scroll down to the bottom of the page and click the *Delete My Cookies* link and log back in again.
> 
> ...



No Sorry - done that, still can't see some of the posts!  

   It's only very few of the posts with pic's/links etc???


----------



## bauldbairn (28 Jul 2010)

bauldbairn said:


> No Sorry - done that, still can't see some of the posts!
> 
> It's only very few of the posts with pic's/links etc???



I can't understand why I can't see You Tube post's anymore - any ideas Shaun???  

Is it just me or are others having the same problem??????


----------



## Shaun (29 Jul 2010)

Can you give me some example thread links so I can look at them and see if I experience the same issues?

Are you accessing CC from work / home? and are you aware of any blocking / filtering that would restrict what you can see?

With YouTube links specifically, the poster needs to use the MEDIA icon to insert the video directly into the post; if they don't a normal web link to the video will be posted instead. Is this what you're seeing?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## bauldbairn (29 Jul 2010)

bauldbairn said:


> Not many examples, it is only on the odd post but here's an example - it's post #15 by Spinney on Aunty Arch's Concorde thread! Here;
> 
> http://www.cyclechat...5963#entry13259
> 
> ...






bauldbairn said:


> - only ever access it from my home PC and I can get YouTube links no probs????
> 
> Like I said it's not really a massive problem Shaun, I just couldn't see anything in their posts - only a large blank square with a "insert image" icon in the top left corner.
> 
> I try to work it out myself - I'm sure they'll all be devastated that I can't add my valuable comments to their posts!!!



Only access from my home PC Shaun. 

I was on the "Singlespeed pics" this morning and some of those pics just don't exist to me at all.

Last night a thread I was looking at had a post of Origamist doing 35mph through London and I couldn't see that either.

I'm off to look for the posts - I'll be back with the info.  

Right - the single speed pics are pre the move and haven't been updated(by Danbo) so they don't count.

The "Origamist" post was by Gaz last night - here's the link to post #5.

https://www.cyclechat.net/

Just a pointer is all I'm looking for - what I'am doing wrong. I've changed nothing on my computer, it's the same one I had access to all these type of posts before on the old CC. 
Could it be the poster has limited access to their posts - eg friends etc?????


----------



## Shaun (29 Jul 2010)

There are no limits that I'm aware of and I can see the video fine.

I've extracted the link, can you try it as a non-embedded link to see if you can see it "normally"?:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqSDEtwdxNw


Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## bauldbairn (29 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> There are no limits that I'm aware of and I can see the video fine.
> 
> I've extracted the link, can you try it as a non-embedded link to see if you can see it "normally"?:
> 
> ...




*Yes no problem!  

What's embedded?  *


----------



## Shaun (29 Jul 2010)

bauldbairn said:


> *Yes no problem!
> 
> What's embedded?  *




Embedded is where the video is loaded into the post itself so you can view it without leaving CC. (A video window appears and you watch it from there).

The forums were automatically parsing video links this way and a few people have mentioned that it has caused problems for them, so I have modified the board settings to turn it off.

I assume there is some java / security settings / AV / other issue stopping them appearing for you and others, but there's no point in having something that stops people browsing the site freely, so that's why I've changed it.

They can still be embedded using the media icon (




) to view in-line, but it is no longer the default.

*Link example* (should display as a straight-forward web link):


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqSDEtwdxNw


*Embedded example* (should display in a video box):

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqSDEtwdxNw[/media]


Can you see the embedded example?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## bauldbairn (29 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> Embedded is where the video is loaded into the post itself so you can view it without leaving CC. (A video window appears and you watch it from there).
> 
> The forums were automatically parsing video links this way and a few people have mentioned that it has caused problems for them, so I have modified the board settings to turn it off.
> 
> ...




*Link example display's in seconds!  

Embedded example is just a large box outline with an icon in the top left hand corner - no video?  *


----------



## Shaun (29 Jul 2010)

Have you got a different browser you can try?


----------

